# What are you doing w/ your dash compartment?



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

So my Cruze didnt come with the in dash sub woofer so Ive basically got another compartment for storing stuff on the dash.
However, this thing is too dang small to do anything with! Sunglasses dont fit, too hot for a cell phone or CDs...

What are you all using it for?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

That spot was for the sub-woofer????


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> That spot was for the sub-woofer????


It's more of a mid-range speaker for the Pioneer system. Most of the bass on that one comes from the 6x9's in the rear deck. That storage compartment gets really hot during the summer so I tell my customers (and now me!) to use it for things like parking stubs, napkins, etc. I have sizzled my face before from putting sunglasses in there on my Malibu and bad things might happen if you put pens or anything electronic in there.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> That spot was for the sub-woofer????


oh idk. some kind of speaker goes there.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

My Oakley's won't fit there either and wouldn't trust it because of the heat. A small pack of tissues is the only thing I can think of to put in there.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

The 2012 LS models don't have the lid on them anymore which almost makes it useless because if you put anything white in there (like most paper products) you get a terrible reflection off the windshield.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I keep a notepad and a spare USB cable in there. Pens would explode in there because of the heat compared to the glovebox.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

mine has a speaker there.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

I dust mine regularly... that's about it.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

I keep a rubber band, a paperclip, and McGyver's guide to building or disarming bombs.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah...its really for show until its winter time for florida haha


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I keep a speaker and screen there.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I place my GPS in there suction cupped to a heavy base. Rather than sticking it to the window and leaving marks.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Phone charger and stereo patch cord. That just about fills it up.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

My 11 has a lid for the compartment, and I keep sunglasses in there. Without a door, I would think the space would be useless.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

I put the phone in there when I am using the bluetooth. Left it in there once and will never do that again.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a 1/2 inch ratchet and a bunch of sockets needed to tear my car apart. As well as my work badge.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Insurance and vehicle registration. That's about it.

Maybe when it gets cold again, I might stick my cell phone in there, but definitely not now.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Work badge and napkins.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Condoms and a fifth of Jack.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

plowman33 said:


> Condoms and a fifth of Jack.


My hero!


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

EZ Pass and a extra thumb drive and ipod cable


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Butcher98 said:


> EZ Pass and a extra thumb drive and ipod cable


Thumb drive...i shud do that


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Pens and receipts. No pens exploded since march.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

A couple of CD's, work badge, and wallet sometimes.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

*dash compartment*

A little velcro on the base and top of my GPS and on the base and near the lock of the compartment hold the GPS firm. When parked, I remove and store the GPS in the shift compartment.


----------



## Kansas59 (Nov 24, 2010)

cell phone charger and a small note pad


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

oh ya there's a compartment there hmmmmm.........


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i keep looking for something I can put in there.. I haven't found anything yet. I'm afraid to put my wallet in there, I'll forget where I put in and i'll never find it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I put CD's. But soon enough i will take the CD's out since i started using my iPod.


----------



## J-Man0079 (Sep 4, 2011)

70x7 said:


> So my Cruze didnt come with the in dash sub woofer so Ive basically got another compartment for storing stuff on the dash.
> However, this thing is too dang small to do anything with! Sunglasses dont fit, too hot for a cell phone or CDs...
> 
> What are you all using it for?


I believe it's used for small storage items such as AUX cables, napkins, notepad etc. 

I use it to store the excess wire from the Antenna of my Sirius Receiver since my radio doesn't have XM built in it.


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

I think the center cubby is kind of lame. I can't find anything useful to put in it (which is why I searched for this thread), and the stuff I want to put in it won't even fit because the silly thing is only like an inch deep.

There are some good ideas here. I think I will go with "napkins." Make that "three napkins" because that's all there is room for


----------



## oasisdeb (Dec 7, 2011)

I keep keys to my kids cars in there so when they lock themselves out I am ready!


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a speaker there so i have no idea what you guys are talking about. lol however im curious what you put in the small cubby just in front of the shifter. the only thing i though of that was logical was my wallet. it's exactly the right size and my hand hit it when i put it in park so i never forget it in the car (used to be really bad for that)


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

I have my radar detector mounted right on top of it. I can still open it, but will never need to because I keep little knick-knack type items out of the car completely.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

- Spare Apple Sync Cable
- Cigarette Lighter > USB Adapter
- EZ Pass
- Pen
- Napkins
- Earbuds/iPhone arm sleeve (It's nice to be able to just park the car somewhere, lock everything inside and go for a run, then reopen using the OnStar app)


----------



## techop (Dec 4, 2011)

Gum and mints for now. Registration and insurance sounds like a good idea, maybe napkins as others have suggested.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

techop said:


> Gum and mints for now.


Gooey mess.


----------



## techop (Dec 4, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> Gooey mess.


Well it's winter in Michigan right now so it shouldn't become a gooey mess.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

techop said:


> Well it's winter in Michigan right now so it shouldn't become a gooey mess.


Oh... then broken teeth.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Registration and insurance, tire pressure gauge, and my cheap sunglasses fit in it. Sometimes napkins if I hit the drivethrough.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

its the best spot to put change in! lol


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have gum, lip balm, travel size Kleenex, pens, ear bud headphones, gym pass....

I keep the remote for my garage door opener in the compartment in front of the shifter.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Napkins, Comb, Gum, Mechanical Pencil


----------



## cruzen70 (Dec 10, 2011)

I too use it for a pack of tissues and loose change


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

I keep my 'etag' (allows me to use toll roads). I keep my grandmothers Disabled Parking Permit in there. I also keep all my fuel receipts.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> I have gum, lip balm, travel size Kleenex, pens, ear bud headphones, gym pass....
> 
> I keep the remote for my garage door opener in the compartment in front of the shifter.


Garage remote for me. I have one of those old-timey remotes with the 9v battery. I think it is too big for the spot in front of my shifter (which I've just started using in the last week; holds thumb drives).


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ever since installing the Turbo Tech Racing Upper Mount, I've not put a single thing in there, lol. TOO MUCH VIBRATION!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

hahahaa.....love this!




LucyCruze said:


> I dust mine regularly... that's about it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Boats, is the mount that noisy bro lol?? let me know how it is, im thinking of buying one for my cruze! afterall, it is a great product just some people cant stand the vibs.....





boats4life said:


> Ever since installing the Turbo Tech Racing Upper Mount, I've not put a single thing in there, lol. TOO MUCH VIBRATION!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Boats, is the mount that noisy bro lol?? let me know how it is, im thinking of buying one for my cruze! afterall, it is a great product just some people cant stand the vibs.....


It's fine if you're trying to turn on your date, lmfao! Nah, the noise doesn't bother me, but it is pretty loud. I just don't mind because of the gained reliability from thesolif mount, plus the responsiveness.


Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide App


----------



## csmock132 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm hoping to replace the lid to the compartment with a gauge cluster. Good place for a boost gauge.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I think i might actually use mine and replace it with a zombie survival kit.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

plowman33 said:


> I keep a rubber band, a paperclip, and McGyver's guide to building or disarming bombs.


LOL




plowman33 said:


> Condoms and a fifth of Jack.


Hope you're using the Jack as the "birth control" cause I' can't see the condoms being very good after being in direct sunlight



mr_raider said:


> Oh... then broken teeth.


LMAO


Since mine didn't come with Navigation, I'd like a nice system to take up that space. Maybe a pop up? Wonder how much room is under there.


----------



## bigemun (Aug 24, 2012)

pocket size hand sanitizer,small box of band-aids,straws,napkins,and a GM polishing cloth. 
Just fits.:eusa_clap:


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

I keep my city sticker in it because Like **** is that thing ever going on my windshield. Used to keep a few MP3 CDs in it in my Malibu.


----------



## ccb40 (Aug 9, 2012)

the 2012 model i have didnt come with a lid for the compartment.it makes a good place for my radar detector to fall into when it slips off the suction cups which happens a lot


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Napkins, garage door opener, and glasses cleaning cloths. Just about fills it. The open pit in the LS is about half an inch deeper than the covered pit in the ECO, by the way.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Garage door opener for work, wallet while i drive, sunglass cleaner, sack of marbles, a few baseball cards, and petey


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Storage compartment for my awesome PINK sunglasses! And a few pens. And mints.

Unforunately my real sunglasses won't fit in there, and there's no ceiling holder thingy like on some cars. So they have to go in the door


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Toyotech said:


> Garage door opener for work, wallet while i drive, sunglass cleaner, sack of marbles, a few baseball cards, and petey


Sack of Marbles :question:. Also, I didn't think you could get Petey off Cap'n Eddies shoulder.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> Sack of Marbles :question:. Also, I didn't think you could get Petey off Cap'n Eddies shoulder.


it helps cover up all the interior rattles... for some reason a dumb and dumber quote popped in my head. "petey didn't have a head" "i took care of that harry" "pretty bird" ...ok i'm done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually - Petey is the dog in Non Sequitor. Pauly is Cap'n Eddie's cat. What interior rattles? I don't have any.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I think i might actually use mine and replace it with a zombie survival kit.


Seems a little small for a shotgun......

I keep a notepad, pen, tire gauge, and a crapload of gas reciepts.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> Seems a little small for a shotgun......
> 
> I keep a notepad, pen, tire gauge, and a crapload of gas reciepts.


All you need is a lighter and you have yourself a survival kit. pen into mini gun, notepad for paper cuts of death and reciepts for a fire if you get cold


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I put my EZ Pass transmitter in there for the toll highway. I wasn't sure if it would transmit, but it does fine. Fits great, and gets if off the windshield.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

ctrider said:


> I put my EZ Pass transmitter in there for the toll highway. I wasn't sure if it would transmit, but it does fine. Fits great, and gets if off the windshield.


You live in Cali? No problems at all? Because I'm going to start doing that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

No I'm on the right coast, in Maine, but I went through one toll just a few hours ago coming back from a meeting, and it worked fine.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

As for myself I joined this site before buying my Cruze then added the Pioneer option with the speaker in its place.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

i have my ez-pass in it along with insurance cards n what not


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I had my Garmin 50LM mounted using a windshield mount but got sick of it falling off when the outside temps change. Bought the garmin weighted bean bag friction mount & use this upper compartment for my GPS. 

Yesterday took this compartment out & fished the power wire though dash to rear cigarette lighter socket(so the front power outlet is still open). now I have no wires showing/hanging across the dash. only had to make a small hole in compartment for the power wire. 









http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...4-dash-compartment-picture10688-cruze-gps.jpg


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I put my eTag in there.

An eTag is what the automated tolling systems in (parts of) Oz use, they have a rather ugly mounting system that fits behind the rear-view mirror and... Oh, there's this big plastic thing in the way... Bugger it, I'll toss it in that box on the top, works fine!


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine is for change


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

billbo said:


> Mine is for change


 I have the smokers package, so thats what I use the ashtray for.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Junk drawer ! spare change any inanimate object .


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Junk drawer ! spare change any inanimate object .


 Funny you should say that Brian. I use mine is a junk drawer also!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

VGT said:


> - Spare Apple Sync Cable
> - Cigarette Lighter > USB Adapter
> - EZ Pass
> - Pen
> ...


Hopefully your phone battery doesn't die or your phone break while you're out on a run!


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

can you buy the stock sub?


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

I keep my iPass in there; saves me from mounting that white box on my window. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Burtt9 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry if this question has been answered before, I have been searching a bit on here and cant find it. Would this box fit on a 2013 without mod, and where's the best/least expensive place to get one?


----------



## fsb3 (Jul 8, 2014)

BucaMan said:


> Garage remote for me. I have one of those old-timey remotes with the 9v battery. I think it is too big for the spot in front of my shifter (which I've just started using in the last week; holds thumb drives).


I keep my clunky old garage door remote on top of the steering column. Blends in pretty well.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did open it once, looked inside, been ignoring it ever since.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Parking pass and gas receipts.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
*Zip, zilch, nada, nowt.* Totally useless in my 2014 Cruze RS, whereas the open dashtop cubby in my 2012 Cruze LS was good for a pair of sunglasses, loose change or my Garmin nüvi GPS.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

There is absolutely nothing in mine. I've opened it a couple of times. My sunglasses don't fit, I do know that much. I may move my registration and insurance card to that compartment for easier access.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gas receipts pretty much. Sucks the 15's lose the box/open cubby across the board.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Registration and insurance info along with my note pad that I put all vehicle maintenance information in.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Stock lcd screen for the radio after the tablet mod for me


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

glasses wipe cloth, $10, spare pair of glasses (w/out case, no room)


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

for warping and distorting company ID cards


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I keep my loaded mags that are filled with depleted uranium rounds in it.


----------



## Ewhitaker0020 (Feb 12, 2015)

I put my workout gloves and a paper and pen in there. I've never really thought about the pen leaking in the heat. I'll be moving it as soon as I can.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Extra air... Just in case I run out.


----------

